# Diffractive 200 f/2, 300 f/2.8, 400 f/2.8, 600 f/4 Patent



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/diffractive-200-f2-300-f2-8-400-f2-8-600-f4-patent/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/diffractive-200-f2-300-f2-8-400-f2-8-600-f4-patent/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/diffractive-200-f2-300-f2-8-400-f2-8-600-f4-patent/"></a></div>
<strong>Patent literature, self-interpretation and summary

</strong>A lot of diffractive optics patents have come about over the years, and we have yet to see a new product to join the 400 f/4 DO or 70-300 DO. Canon obviously sees value in the technology as they continue to research it.</p>
<p><strong>Patent Publication No. 2012-2999</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>2012.1.5 Release Date</li>
<li>Filing date 2010.6.16</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Benefits of diffractive optical elements</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Can simultaneously reduce the chromatic aberration correction and lens length</li>
<li>Perform light lens design</li>
<li>Canon’s patented</li>
<li>Type Tele Photo</li>
<li>The first lens group</li>
<li>Aspherical surface having a diffraction</li>
<li>Reduce the number of lighter</li>
<li>Spherical aberration is corrected by using a non-</li>
<li>The second lens group</li>
<li>Inner Focus</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-01-06">EG</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dolina (Jan 6, 2012)

I am so excited to see this happening this year!


----------



## J. McCabe (Jan 6, 2012)

dolina said:


> I am so excited to see this happening this year!



This is just a patent - it is unknown if & when those might turn into lenses.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 6, 2012)

Perhaps they will join the elusive 3D in the rumour mills...


----------

